# Water Changes on my Shrimp Tank



## MARKCOUSINS (26 Oct 2013)

Hi guys,i would welcome some advice on water change and filter cleaning on my 20l shrimp tank.I am currently changing about 4 liters a week and cleaning the filter weekly.
Ph is just over 7 and gh is 5 i think i should try and lower these slightly.TDS is 180.In the tank are 6 Rilli and 4 Bumblebee shrimp.
I have not got much expierence with keeping shrimp so if anyone thinks i should change anything or could offer some advice it would be very helpfull.
Should add the filter is a Dennerle nano filter that i modified and replaced the filter matierial with floss and a small bag of Purigen and also some filter sponge.Tank is planted with moss and java fern.No ferts just 0.3ml Easycarbo daily.
Any help welcome.
Cheers Mark


----------



## RolyMo (27 Oct 2013)

Firstly I am no expert. I too am learning. 

But first question back to you is, looking at the tank is anything wrong to make you think you need to change your current routine?

As mine is similar but without the liquid carbon. Mine is a low tech tank so not artificially added carbon. 

You using RO water?

My conductivity has been at that level and higher with no issue. And I saw a post that people get too hung up on conductivity when they need to use their eyes, clean the filter and tank. 

I did add some filter sponge to my DIY Dennerle nano filter just to allow bacteria to thrive in. 

At the advice of others I have also bought some bacteria. Look at Mosura BT 9 or some Benibachi Beemax. And am trialling that. 

Oxygen is the other thing you might want to consider as most shrimp keepers seem to recommend added oxygen. Personally I think the agitation of the water surface would be fine. But I have been suckered into addressing that too last week. 

Good luck. 
Rolymo


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (27 Oct 2013)

Thanks Rolymo for your reply.Looking at the shrimps they looked fine last night.i have thought that before and have in the past then seen day by day dead ones in the tank.I suppose you could say I'm a bit nervous about what has happened in the past.
Yes i am using RO water which i add Dennerle Crusta Mineral which boosts the TDS.
I allways add Seachem Stability at every water change and cleaning of filter.
Spraybar on the filter is above the surface for about 10 hours a day filling the tank with micro bubbles which i thought would be beneficial to the shrimp.I have added also Genchem  Beta G to the tank to help with moulting.These shrimp have been in the tank for 5 days now but the tank has been set up for 5 months at least.Thanks again for your comments fingers crossed!
Cheers Mark


----------



## Lindy (27 Oct 2013)

I would maybe add a bacterial product such as mosura bt9, genchem biozyme or benbachi beemax. I have been using genchen biozyme for a while now with good results and I like the fine powder. I use much less than the recommended amount. I have recently got Benbachi beemax which is more lumpy and needs kept in the freezer. Lots of shrimp keepers recommend it.


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (27 Oct 2013)

Thanks Lindy,I was thinking about something like Genchem Biozyme or similar.Should be a help to the shrimps health i guess.
Cheers Mark.


----------



## RolyMo (27 Oct 2013)

Bugger. Was I supposed the freeze the beemax?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (27 Oct 2013)

RolyMo said:


> Bugger. Was I supposed the freeze the beemax?



I think it just prolongs the freshness pal.


----------



## Fishy Did (28 Oct 2013)

Hiya, I don't think you should worry about lowering gH 5, as any much lower and shrimp might not moult easily. Same with pH, since I think you have adaptable types of shrimp, and its more important to keep it steady than low.


----------



## Lindy (28 Oct 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> I think it just prolongs the freshness pal.


 
Maybe you are going to find it had tried to crawl across the floor this morn


----------



## RolyMo (28 Oct 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> Maybe you are going to find it had tried to crawl across the floor this morn


 

Ha Ha, visions of the film "The Thing" popped into my head!!
The pack is now in the freezer.


----------

